# Price of Beef??



## PolishedTopaz (Mar 28, 2012)

*Not sure if this is just a NY thing.......but the price of beef has SKYROCKETED. It is currently $10.99 a lb. at the butchers, even for the "cheaper" cuts.*


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2012)

I was chatting with the store manager at the supermarket where we shop weekly.  He told me to expect an increase in beef prices.  As I was focused on questioning him about pink slime, I didn't follow up by asking why prices would be going up.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 28, 2012)

Here's what I usually pay at Lucky supermarket in CA

Ground beef 2.99 but last week I got 6 lbs at 1.69
Cross rib 2.99
Chuck 2.99
Rib eye or NY 5.99 but frequently 4.88
Spare ribs 1.99
I buy my tenderloin at a asian market for 5.99-7.99


----------



## taxlady (Mar 28, 2012)

I'll have to look next time I'm shopping.

Are there still any "cheaper cuts"?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 28, 2012)

You might want to look at bulk options.

I buy grass-fed beef in 60 lb parcels for about $7/lb. While that sounds expensive (and I'll admit that it is), overall it's a good deal considering that the same meat in a fancy yuppie market would probably average twice that amount - or more. Another added bonus is that you don't get any pink slime.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ground beef prices have really gone up around here--we feed ground beef to the dogs. We used to get it around $1.99/lb. Now it is $3.49. We are grinding meat for the dogs and feeding them more eggs (gee, wonder why?).


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 28, 2012)

I primarily buy whole primal ribeye or strip in cryovac.  Prices have gone up about 50% in the past year. From around 8/pound to 12.   Choice has not gone up as much, but it also has increased.  Near 7 as of today at Costco.

I attribute the rise in cost, other than the fact that everything has gone up, to increases in transportation costs, and the ethanol program, which has resulted in the tripling of corn prices.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Mar 28, 2012)

The price rise is due to the toll booths they just installed on the Chisholm Trail.


----------



## GLC (Mar 28, 2012)

This week in Central Texas:

Boneless Beef Chuck $2.97

Chuck Steak $3.99

Angus Boneless Chuck Pot Roast $2.99

NY Strip Steak $2.99 (Limit 2 - Reg. $3.99)

Sirloin Tip Steak, Wafer Thin $2.49

Choice London Broil $2.99

Last week, Prime Tenderloin pieces were about $22.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Mar 28, 2012)

GLC said:


> This week in Central Texas:
> 
> Boneless Beef Chuck $2.97
> 
> ...


Is that beef or possum?  Around here ground beef is higher than that.

Except for the prime tender.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 28, 2012)

GLC said:


> ...Chuck Steak $3.99
> 
> NY Strip Steak $2.99 (Limit 2 - Reg. $3.99)
> 
> Choice London Broil $2.99...



This is interesting.  NY Strip the same price as or lower than chuck and London broil!


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 28, 2012)

I guess I should not really complain about price of kosher meat if the regular meat is expensive. I pay about $6.49 per pound of ground beef.


----------



## bakechef (Mar 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> You might want to look at bulk options.
> 
> I buy grass-fed beef in 60 lb parcels for about $7/lb. While that sounds expensive (and I'll admit that it is), overall it's a good deal considering that the same meat in a fancy yuppie market would probably average twice that amount - or more. Another added bonus is that you don't get any pink slime.



We have a beef CSA that comes in around $7 per pound (mixed boxes delivered to the farmer's market monthly) That seems like a good price for local, humanely raised, grass fed beef.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I guess I should not really complain about price of kosher meat if the regular meat is expensive. I pay about $6.49 per pound of ground beef.


Whoa--I could see where you wouldn't be making a lot of meatloaf or meatballs...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 28, 2012)

Beef (Food) Prices will triple in the next 5 years....However long range prices (10-15 years) will moderate to 1980 levels as soon we get all of our energy from Algae, Melting Snowflakes and Hydroelectric Commode Flushes. ~~ In the interim...better stock up!!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm sure glad I have already done most of my eating!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sure glad I have already done most of my eating!



No kidding!  I'm just glad I am happy with way smaller portions, now.  80/20 ground beef was "on sale" for $3.49/lb.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> No kidding!  I'm just glad I am happy with way smaller portions, now.  80/20 ground beef was "on sale" for $3.49/lb.


That is the price we're seeing. Gotta say, I had no problem switching my protein intake to EGGS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 28, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> That is the price we're seeing. Gotta say, I had no problem switching my protein intake to EGGS!



I'm going to be making that switch, too.  Shrek is already eating 2 eggs a day for his protein.  It's difficult for this carnivore.


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

Pork is looking betterer and betterer.


----------



## Lori_Galvin (Mar 29, 2012)

i heard on the news that the price of beef was going to go up because of the drought that tx had this year


----------



## buckytom (Mar 29, 2012)

this week's specials in north joisey:

$3.49/lb. for bone in chuck steak, choice grade
$4.49/lb. for bone in angus chuck steak, choice

$5.49/lb. for boneless sirloin steak, choice
$6.49 for boneless angus sirloin steak, choice

$3.99/lb. for top round london broil, choice 
$4.49/lb. for top round angus lodon broil, choice

$8.99/lb.  for kosher boneless chuck steak, god certified
$5.99/lb. for kosher ground beef


----------



## Addie (Mar 29, 2012)

So where does the  price of pork fit into this increase of meat? Or lamb, or any other meat. (chicken - sorry CWS)


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

I dont buy my meat from supermarkets, this link is a comparison site for the majors. The first Asda is owned by Walmart. Compare supermarket prices | Online supermarket shopping | Save and compare on Health and Beauty products


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 29, 2012)

This may interest you, my best mate a retired Cruise ship Master lives in Kalamata Greece Greece's cut-price potato movement shows Greeks chipping in | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Luca Lazzari (Mar 29, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> This may interest you, my best mate a retired Cruise ship Master lives in Kalamata Greece Greece's cut-price potato movement shows Greeks chipping in | World news | The Guardian



Beautiful article, thanks Bolas. They're having a BAD time down there, indeed. Hope we'll find a way out of this bl**y mess of a crisis. Times are hard in Italy, too, but certainly not so hard as in Greece. And being jobless it's very challenging when it comes to build your menu...
However, here the beef costs from about 10 euros to 20 euros for 1 kg (about 30 to 60 USD /lb., if my math is right). Turkey, pork and chicken are usually cheaper. Now you can understand why we are great pasta eaters...


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2012)

Addie said:


> So where does the  price of pork fit into this increase of meat? Or lamb, or any other meat. (chicken - sorry CWS)


I imagine because feed costs have gone up. There has been a trend (at least in Iowa) for farmers to sell their corn for ethanol instead of feed. I think pigs in Iowa were typically fed corn. And, for those planting, seed costs have gone up. Another factor is higher transportation costs (not to mention fuel costs to run the farm equipment). There may also be more regulatory/environmental costs. I know that when I have bought a side of pork or beef, I've had to also pay an "environmental disposal" fee for the hide, etc., which is factored into the cut and wrap cost. Everything we complain about re: rising gas prices, also hits delivery costs to get food to market. And, of course weather. Wheat production was down 1/3 in 2011 (in case you were wondering why bread, flour, and pasta prices have gone up as well). Increased electricity rates are probably passed on for those "hot house" produce items we like to have year around. All of these things are part of the reason we try to raise as much of our own food as possible. It is a lot of work and time, but it does give us freedom not to have to spend as much at the supermarket as we would if we didn't do this. Still toying with buying a share of a dairy cow....just have to find a dairy farmer willing to do this.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

*Fab Post: Prices in Madrid Capital, Spain*

Good Afternoon,

I could not resist, in the mist of my packing for trip to Puglia Friday am to give some feedback to this fab post. 

Prices via the Kilo in Euros in Madrid today on Sale: 

Boneless steak called Entrecôtè ( a French cut ) = 12.90 Euros a kilo 
Veal Cutlets = 7.20 Euros a kilo
Prime Beef Stew ( not chuck ) = 6.50 Euros a kilo
Lamb chops = 6.90 Euros a kilo
Pork cutlets = 5.95 Euros a kilo
Pork Tenderlion ( log shape ) = 6.99 Euros a kilo ( Filet Mignon of Pork )
Pork Chops = 4.99 Euros a Kilo 
Rabbit = 4.50 Euros a kilo 
Turkey breasts = 6.95 Euros a kilo 
Chicken thigh - leg combination = 1.99 Euros a kilo

FISH: ( note: fish is much cheaper in Spain ) 

Fresh Cod fish = 6.90 Euros a Kilo
Salt Cod = 5.90 Euros a Kilo
Swordfish = 9.90 Euros a Kilo 
Fresh Gilthead or Gilt Bream = 2.80 Euros a whole fish 
Large Prawns ( steady price except during Christmas ) = 7.95 Euros a Kilo

These were all the sale prices today at a specific market. 

We also eat alot of pasta, veggies, Fish and shellfish ... however, we do enjoy our Sunday roasts ... we shop about and price compare for the best quality at the best price ...

Kind regards and thanks for interesting post.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Whoa--I could see where you wouldn't be making a lot of meatloaf or meatballs...


 
well, we are not starving, but I do end up using chicken a lot


----------



## GLC (Mar 29, 2012)

Pork is almost always pretty inexpensive. Assorted pork chops and pork ribeye roast, both $1.97.  I also can almost always find what they label "Misc. Pork Cuts." It sounds like scraps, but it almost always contains very nice pork chops that happened to lie on the border between one style and another and didn't quite fit either. Sometimes, it'a hard to tell why it's in there, because it might have a couple of perfect butterfly chops. It might just be the last two cuts, and they were making up family packs. It's usually $1.50 or less. 

There will be some increase in beef prices this year. The severe drought forced sell-off of stock because we went into winter with no hay reserve. So relatively few young cattle were being brought to market weight. West Texas feedlots were asking $126 per cwt last week, and no one was buying at that price, which is way higher than 2010. There's just a limit to what buyers will pay, and eventually, the sellers will take the loss and sell before feed and beef become more plentiful later this year. The cattle in the feedlots aren't getting any younger and aren't getting much heavier and are eating feed that's still high. 

The best seafood deal here is usually wild-caught, x-large or jumbo, brown Gulf of Mexico shrimp, heads off, when it gets down to $6.00 a pound. This chain has their own contracted fleet.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> well, we are not starving, but I do end up using chicken a lot


We eat a lot of turkey...pork, and venison. Not starving here, either, if the tightness of my jeans is any indication!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> well, we are not starving, but I do end up using chicken a lot



I think of chicken as expensive. I can get boneless chunks of beef or pork for the same price per lb as whole chicken. Yes, I want the bones for stock, but I don't like to pay as much for bones as for boneless meat.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 29, 2012)

Luca Lazzari said:


> Beautiful article, thanks Bolas. They're having a BAD time down there, indeed. Hope we'll find a way out of this bl**y mess of a crisis. Times are hard in Italy, too, but certainly not so hard as in Greece. And being jobless it's very challenging when it comes to build your menu...
> However, here the beef costs from about 10 euros to 20 euros for 1 kg (about 30 to 60 USD /lb., if my math is right). Turkey, pork and chicken are usually cheaper. Now you can understand why we are great pasta eaters...



According to Google: 10 (Euros / kg) = 6.01917075 US$ / pound

I think you doubled where you were supposed to divide by two.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> According to Google: 10 (Euros / kg) = 6.01917075 US$ / pound
> 
> I think you doubled where you were supposed to divide by two.


 
Thats right, about $6.00/lb on the lower end to $12.00/lb at the higher end, on average, depending on exchange rate fluctuations.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2012)

I would like to know where the variety of roasts have gone. Most stores only carry a couple of cuts. Maybe a cross rib, rib, sirloin tip.  I guess they market them in smaller cuts to charge more? Or, maybe people just aren't buying roasts any more.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> ...Or, maybe people just aren't buying roasts any more.


I think that's true. With fewer stay-at-home types these days, most people are looking for quick, convenient meals. Roasts don't really fit into that category. Growing up, my mother and grandmother used to make a lot of roasts. Maybe one every other week. I don't think it's something that families do much of anymore. Speaking for my own family, we may only have a couple of roasts a year outside of holidays or special occasions.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 29, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I would like to know where the variety of roasts have gone. Most stores only carry a couple of cuts. Maybe a cross rib, rib, sirloin tip.  I guess they market them in smaller cuts to charge more? Or, maybe people just aren't buying roasts any more.




Stores probably focus on cuts that sell best/have the best mark-ups.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 29, 2012)

Good Afternoon, 

Truly good post --- current events ... crisis ... economics ... with a food slant ... 

Earlier I had posted Sale prices, however I buy my meat at the Main Central Market where I have my butcher, my fish monger, and my pountry monger ... NOT the Supermarket ... very rarely ...  

In Madrid, the norm for ground beef is always 5.99 Euros a kilo ... and I have to make my Bolognese tomato sauce, my lasagne and my meatloaf and meatballs  ... 

And I do not wish to forget the Stuffed Bell Peppers ! 

Thanks to the starter of this post and all the contributors.
M.C.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 29, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Stores probably focus on cuts that sell best/have the best mark-ups.


Sure. But I wonder what they are doing with these cuts. You can only make so many kababs. Maybe they are grinding it up and that is why gr beef is so expensive and you have 4 different grades now.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 29, 2012)

Just for fun, I converted Margi's prices in Spain over to US dollars per pound. Interesting comparison. Overall, it appears prices tend to run a little lower in Spain than here in the US. Fish and rabbit are much less expensive (I pay $7.50/lb. for rabbit and $11.95/lb for salt cod).

Boneless steak called Entrecôtè (a French cut) = $7.79/lb (as near as I can tell, this is the cut we call a ribeye in the US)
Veal Cutlets = $4.35/lb
Prime Beef Stew ( not chuck ) = $3.92/lb
Lamb chops = $4.18/lb
Pork cutlets = $3.60/lb
Pork Tenderlion ( log shape ) = $4.23/lb
Pork Chops = $3.02/lb
Rabbit = $2.73/lb
Turkey breasts = $4.20/lb
Chicken thigh - leg combination = $1.20/lb
Ground Beef = $3.62/lb

FISH: ( note: fish is much cheaper in Spain )

Fresh Cod fish = $4.18/lb
Salt Cod = $3.56/lb
Swordfish = $5.99/lb
Fresh Gilthead or Gilt Bream = $1.69 a whole fish
Large Prawns ( steady price except during Christmas ) = $4.80/lb


----------



## GLC (Mar 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I think of chicken as expensive. I can get boneless chunks of beef or pork for the same price per lb as whole chicken. Yes, I want the bones for stock, but I don't like to pay as much for bones as for boneless meat.



I get whole chickens cheap (cheep?) at maybe 77-cents on a good day. But parts, especially boneless parts, are very high. They charge a LOT for deboning.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Mar 30, 2012)

I work with a rancher, and he says on the hoof prices are higher than he has ever seen in his 40 years of raising cattle.  A lot of it can be blamed on the Texas drought--those guys sold off their cattle, so there is a general shortage--but lots of the hike can be blamed on high gas prices.  If oil prices are high, transport is more expensive, so feed is more expensive, and fertilizer has gone sky-high, too.  You don't think of cattle ranchers using fertilizers, but they fertilize pastures and hayfields every year, for good production.


----------



## GLC (Mar 30, 2012)

And you know, we're going to have a huge hay crop this year, with the way it's been raining. But I don't know how well the cattle ranches can be restocked with the prices so high. So, with high calf prices, shortages of calves, and high fuel, it will take more than cheap hay to get supplies up and prices down. Probably next winter, anyway.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

I'll tell you this much, if it goes much higher, I will simply stop eating it. Maybe a steak every couple of months but that's it. They can shove it. There is no reason they can't breed more cattle. Its all a matter of politics, economics and greed, as far as I am concerned. They better be careful, if they price it too high,  people will stop depending on it for their weekly nutrition and find other alternatives,  they may never go back to it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I'll tell you this much, if it goes much higher, I will simply stop eating it. Maybe a steak every couple of months but that's it.


We've cut back our beef consumption to once a week. For the last couple years, we've been buying 1/8 cow from a local farmer and freezing it. It's a 60 lb box of mixed cuts. About 20 lbs is burger. The rest is steaks, roasts, short ribs, soup bones, heart, liver, and tongue. We try to make it last a year.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 30, 2012)

I have pretty much stopped the weekly automatic purchase of beef and most other meats.  I am certainly not a vegetarian but, I have been trying to only buy things that have a high WOW factor for me, as a treat every few weeks.  The purchases I do make are from local producers at the farmers market or small old fashioned butcher shops near my home.  I still buy things that are not considered healthy such as bacon, kielbasa etc.. but at least I feel comfortable about how it is being made.  My reasons for changing are mostly because of the "yuck" factor with all the talk of pink slime and gross processing techniques used for supermarket meat.  The price increase is kind of the last straw.  Like Rock pointed out high prices destroy demand.  So for now it is back to my hippy days with whole grains, beans and fresh produce.


----------



## FluffyAngel (Mar 30, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> I have pretty much stopped the weekly automatic purchase of beef and most other meats.  I am certainly not a vegetarian but, I have been trying to only buy things that have a high WOW factor for me, as a treat every few weeks.  The purchases I do make are from local producers at the farmers market or small old fashioned butcher shops near my home.  I still buy things that are not considered healthy such as bacon, kielbasa etc.. but at least I feel comfortable about how it is being made.  My reasons for changing are mostly because of the "yuck" factor with all the talk of pink slime and gross processing techniques used for supermarket meat.  The price increase is kind of the last straw.  Like Rock pointed out high prices destroy demand.  So for now it is back to my hippy days with whole grains, beans and fresh produce.



"Whole grains, beans, & fresh produce." BINGO! Or should I say BEAN GO. That's our intended route too.  A good strategy & probably a little healthier, & lighter on the wallet.


----------



## Rocklobster (Mar 30, 2012)

FluffyAngel said:


> "Whole grains, beans, & fresh produce." BINGO! Or should I say BEAN GO. That's our intended route too.  A good strategy & probably a little healthier, & lighter on the wallet.


I have been eating less and less beef as the years go by.  I can feel how hard my system has to work to process it.  I do like it, but for three reasons, price, quality(not big on the whole commercial farming idea), and my aging digestive system, I can probably do without.


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 30, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> I have been eating less and less beef as the years go by. I can feel how hard my system has to work to process it. I do like it, but for three reasons, price, quality(not big on the whole commercial farming idea), and my aging digestive system, I can probably do without.


 
I am the same way. We eat steak maybe once a month and 2 usually feeds 4 of us. If we eat beef 2 nights in a row we all have issues and 
don't feel that great. We eat chicken 3-4 nights a week and try to eat fish at least once.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> We've cut back our beef consumption to once a week. For the last couple years, we've been buying 1/8 cow from a local farmer and freezing it. It's a 60 lb box of mixed cuts. About 20 lbs is burger. The rest is steaks, roasts, short ribs, soup bones, heart, liver, and tongue. We try to make it last a year.



Wow, how big is your family.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 30, 2012)

There is a farm here in I.G.H. the guy will slaughter the cow or a lamb for you and will butcher it anyway you want, reasonable too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Wow, how big is your family.


Three of us during the summer months. 60 lbs a year averages out to a little more than a pound of beef a week, so it isn't as much as it sounds.


----------



## GLC (Mar 30, 2012)

We buy very little beef anymore. Price/quality is most of the reason. Oveer the years, I've had the chance to eat real beef, beef that grew to adulthood and then some on pasture and on what they can scrabble from very tough country. I know I'll never find in a grocery store or meat market anything like the longhorn steer that ran wild along the border and was butchered vaquero style, so all the blood wasn't lost, and then cooked slow. (Sorry. Very far from Kosher indeed.) I could buy a calf next door and put it on my back two acres, but I really no longer want beef that bad. In four years, I figure to be growing 3/4 of our food anyway. 

I'm not inclined to pay through the nose for poor meat. I will sometimes buy a small and very high grade cut of beef, but not much more. I buy high quality sausage, lamb, and some pork. And some good salumeria. But our meat consumption is way down. But I also buy more cheese than we used to. I'm kind of working my way through the cheese section at AlmaGourmet. Buy Italian Cheeses - Best Prices on Italian Cheeses


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2012)

salumeria? That came up as store that sounds like a deli. What do you mean?


----------



## Steve Kroll (Mar 30, 2012)

A salumeria is an Italian delicatessen.


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 1, 2012)

I've never been a big beef fan, even less now. But , yesterday I had a lambslUghter, by friend of mine, so we will be enjoying it for a while. The only downside of kosher meat , the back half of the animal is not kosher.


----------



## againuntodust (Apr 1, 2012)

Prices in Illinois have not gone up noticeably, but I don't go to a butcher or big supermarket.  The best deals on meat and produce are found at mexican markets or other 'euro' markets, especially every other week when the meat goes on sale for 1.99lb for ground chuck and 2.99lb for sirloin roasts.


----------



## justplainbill (Apr 2, 2012)

Seems food costs may be going the way of education and health care costs.  Maybe these three have something in common  ?


----------



## Souvlaki (Apr 2, 2012)

7 euros 1 kilo beef in Greece


----------

